# Sewer Pump Station



## RJJ (Dec 6, 2013)

If a sewer pump station is to be classified as a U occupancy what fire code requirements would you apply. I have three is a sewer collection system that will be constructed and separated from other structures more that 100 '. The will be located more that a mile apart. The Largest one will be 24' x 24' and contain no storage of chemicals.

With in the structure only electrical controls, pumps are to be external in wet wells.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 6, 2013)

Not much other than some form of access which the utility company will need for service and repair anyway.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 6, 2013)

For fire extingushment, I would determine what chems might be used.  Then I would talk to a FPE about what to use for a possible fire. A clean agent, such Halon, halotron, FE 236 or de-ionized water might work.

 I would also think about a wireless heat or smoke that would send a signal to notify someone.  That could also be used to shut off any power, or chemical feeds.


----------

